# Electives for international students



## Somebody19 (Mar 3, 2021)

Can anyone tell how can International students apply fr electives (research or clinical) in USA


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

The MOST basic requirement for Clinical *Electives* program at almost every Medical School or Hospital in *USA* is that you must be a final year medical student in good standing who has completed his/her Core Clinical Clerkships at his/her parent/home medical school and must *have* your institute's dean's/principal's .


----------

